

Web technology is about to change how we learn - johnrobertreed
http://venturebeat.com/2009/10/13/how-web-technology-is-about-to-change-how-we-learn/#

======
teeja
It's a tragedy how little impact software has had on (formal) education -
decades of hype, promising trials (PLATO, Logo, Smalltalk) eventuated no
profound innovation ... only peripheral benefits (note-taking, paper-writing,
class projects ...) Mostly because you need to be an educator to know what
educators need - and you're too busy.

Opportunities for informal, self-directed education, OTOH, are constantly
improving. The number of well-developed reference sites online shows no sign
of letting up. Great for the already-educated. But for K-12 ... still a
wasteland.

------
TrevorJ
I would argue it already _has_. I, for one, would have gone to college had I
not been able to use the internet to access the information I needed in order
to learn the skills I needed for my chosen career. True, lots of skills can be
learned by reading books, talking to people, going out and learning by doing,
etc but the internet makes most of that process much more efficient, which
changes the cost/benefit ratio of higher education significantly already.

